# R.I.P Snowy



## yamaya17 (Oct 10, 2009)

a week ago today my dearest snowy went missing, Today we found our new puppy eating her. I am crying my eyes out right now. I loved that little girl with all my heart she was such a good little netherland dwarf. we are most defiantly getting rid of that stupid dog, ever since we adopted him all of our animals are dying. and he wont learn anything! he is almost 8 months old and his is still not potty trained! I know its a dogs instink but I hate that little dog. R.I.P my little snowy :tears2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 10, 2009)

so sorry to hear of Snowy's passing. Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry! That must have been horrible to find! 

What kind of dog is he? Maybe he didn't kill Snowy but just found her already dead? Hopefully you can find him a new home with someone who doesn't have any other small pets.

:rainbow: Binky free Snowy.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 10, 2009)

so sorry to hear of this tragic event..RIP Snowy


----------



## yamaya17 (Oct 10, 2009)

he's a lab collie mix and I sure hope whoever gets him doesn't have animals because he chased away our cat and ate our chicks to :tears2:


----------



## Pipp (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor Snowy... and Poor Lila... 

Let's keep this thread in memory of Snowy and not focus on the manner of her passing. 

Thanks, all. 


sas :sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree,lets keep this about Snowy and to thejoy she brought into the world. I am so sorry Snowy passed. Binky free little one, you were well loved.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Snowy. Binky free, Snowy.


----------



## l.lai (Oct 11, 2009)

R.I.P. Snowy!

Thats so sad if the dog did eat her!

How did the Dog get access to her though in the first place


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 12, 2009)

poor Snowy, sorry to hear your news,
binky free little Snowy :angelandbunny:


----------



## yamaya17 (Oct 13, 2009)

There was a whole in her cage and I was using a block of wood to fill it untill I got it fixed and one night a storm came in and blew it out and she slipped right out of the whole:tears2:


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I can't believe your puppy did that! Maybe she thought she was just playing with her? Either way, Snowy's loss is a tragedy. I'm so so sorry.


----------

